# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آغاز توزیع کارت ورود به جلسه

## mohammad_kh199

دوستااااان کارت ورود به جلسه هم اومد
ایشالا همه موفق بشین

فقط یچیزی برای شما هم تو بند ۱۱ نوع سوال انتخابی رو جلوش هیچی نزده و داخل پرانتز نوشته ویژه داوطلبان علوم و معارف اسلامی؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdiz

> دوستااااان کارت ورود به جلسه هم اومد
> ایشالا همه موفق بشین
> 
> فقط یچیزی برای شما هم تو بند ۱۱ نوع سوال انتخابی رو جلوش هیچی نزده و داخل پرانتز نوشته ویژه داوطلبان علوم و معارف اسلامی؟؟؟


آره برا منم هیچی ننوشته. امیدوارم مشکلی نباشه

----------


## mohammad_kh199

> آره برا منم هیچی ننوشته. امیدوارم مشکلی نباشه


داخل پرانتز پایینش نوشته ویژه علوم و معارف؟

----------


## Frozen

> داخل پرانتز پایینش نوشته ویژه علوم و معارف؟



بله برای من و دوستمم همینو نوشته

----------


## Mahdiz

> داخل پرانتز پایینش نوشته ویژه علوم و معارف؟


آره نوشته ویژه داوطلبان علوم و معارف اسلامی

----------


## dr.parham

https://www.farsnews.ir/my/c/75713 
​کمپین اعتراض به تاثیر قطعی معدل

----------


## .miracle.

سلام دوستان
با اجازه از استارتر عزیز
روی کارت سایر دوستان دوازدهمی هم نوشته شما مشمول سوابق تحصیلی هستید اما سوابقتان ارسال نشده؟ یا فقط برای من اینطوره؟
ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین نگران شدم

----------


## asal_tf

برای همه کنکوری های امسال آرزوی موفقیت دارم، خدا پشت و پناهتون  :Y (694):

----------

